# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Feel Good Music II

## RadicalModerate

Last night I watched the best thing I've seen on CBS since Walter Cronkite used to do the news.

It was a Garth Brooks Special filmed (live?) at a Steve Wynn Casino in Vegas. He spent most of the show paying homage to his influences, both personal and musical.  It Was Great. Even with the Chris Gaines cameo during a Walmart ad.

He ended the show with a (second) encore of my favorite Garth Brooks song, "I've Got Friends In Low Places."
The perfect icing on the perfect cake.

Today, I accidentally tuned-in to the studio version of this song on a local Public Radio Station:


Prior to that, above, there was the studio version of this, below, (on another local NPR program).
I liked it too.  It made me feel good.  Not that the song is "happy happy happy" . . .
rather, because no matter how sad the lyrics, good roots music is still out there.


(Note: The studio version added pedal steel and cut the intro and the coughing.)

This may help explain why I like John "The Flash in the Pan" Fullbright's musical poetry so much.  =)

Metacognition: There needs to be more of it.  At least I think so.

As excellent a repository of "Good Tunes Worth Listening To" Feel Good Music 1 may be, it was getting huge and difficult to load.
No contribution to the culture in here will be rejected (except perhaps by Pete or Martin "The Mod With The Heart o' Gold" Formerly Known as MMM).

----------


## trousers

This is an oddball fan made video but it has Clint Eastwood and go-go girls. Can't lose.
I put this on tons of comps back when people still made comps. 
Los Saicos...mid 60s Peruvian rock.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Just picked this one up on KOSU during PM Drivetime ("American Roots") . . .
Sorta cool, fusion folk . . . somewhat reminiscent of Saxondale . . . yet it is what it is.



I find it interesting that my most recent CD purchase was by the ex-wife of Richard Thompson who was the guitar player in this group.
Some quality is timeless.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Just one more reason to support Public Broadcasting/NPR (and Google =) . . .

Caught this one at the end of some radio program on The Spy on KOSU last night . . .
something about combining Fine Wine and Music or whatever . . .
It's all good.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Had an opportunity to see this genius, on stage, live, in person, at a Minnesota State Fair kiosk.
Thought he was great. Didn't ask for an autograph in the moment.



tom t. hall devoted an entire album to his, that is, billy joe's songwriting greatness

----------


## RadicalModerate

If I didn't have a dislike for "idolatry" this guy would be my alter-ego . . . =)

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## RadicalModerate

In Honor of The Day The Music Continued to Live
(thank you, Buddy Holly):

The dude on the right used to have hair half-way down his back.
The dude on the left has always been the same size.
(the dude on the right or left,
depending on your perspective, 
can also play violin and cello)
=)

----------


## RadicalModerate

Re: Post #7 ^^

That was so excellent (really, no kidding, no joke) that it reminded me of Men At Work.
(from Australia . . . remember them? =)
Thank You, Sir.

(the picture of the kid, on the trike, with a tinfoil helmet, was worth at least a thousand lyrics and a few musical notes. =)

----------


## ljbab728

> Re: Post #7 ^^
> 
> That was so excellent (really, no kidding, no joke) that it reminded me of Men At Work.
> (from Australia . . . remember them? =)
> Thank You, Sir.
> 
> (the picture of the kid, on the trike, with a tinfoil helmet, was worth at least a thousand lyrics and a few musical notes. =)


Did you catch the nod to the Beatles "Abbey Road" album cover at about 1 minute?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Did you catch the nod to the Beatles "Abbey Road" album cover at about 1 minute?


Yup. I did.  Classic.  =)
Thanks, again.

----------


## ljbab728

As they used to say on American Bandstand when rating songs "It has a good beat and you can dance to it".

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## RadicalModerate

I'll bet a dollar that that band won't be appearing soon at Gary James' Gary Chicaros "Restaurant" in Enid.  =)

----------


## mkjeeves

Good stuff people. Different vein...here's an hour and twenty of whole lotta love I'm getting my Saturday started with. 

Led Zeppelin meets Zack Darling

https://soundcloud.com/zack-darling/...lin-meets-zack

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## trousers

This group has a new album coming out...here's an oldie.

----------


## MadMonk

This gets me in a good mood.
It's a little repetitive, but makes me tap my feet.   :Smile:

----------


## RadicalModerate

That one really reminds me of some artist or group from the '60s or '70s.
I didn't realize anyone was still making music like that.  It makes me happy.
(and feel good, too =)

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## trousers

Sunday morning coffee music...

----------


## trousers

Despite the coffee it's a pretty lazy Sunday.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I remember the Glen Campbell version of this tune.
Today I heard the REAL version on some PBS interview/music show.
It's amazing to me that I only had a very vague notion of what this gentleman is capable of.



In the interview he said he wrote it in F-Sharp ("an 'un-sing-able' key)
Yet one that let him mostly play on the black keys.
The man is a friggin' musical genius.

----------


## ljbab728

I'm surprised that I like this but I really do.

----------


## Mel

The Staple Singers - I&#39;ll Take You There [Full Length Version] - YouTube

----------


## ljbab728

And for all of those Iceland fans out there.  (My brother is going there on vacation this summer for some reason.   :Smile: )

----------


## trousers



----------


## trousers



----------


## trousers



----------


## RadicalModerate

That was a good "blast from the past", t ^ . . .
Somehow, it brought to mind this tune from about the same era . . .
(proving, once again, that the mind works in mysterious ways =):



Which . . . after a bit of consideration . . . lead inexorably to this Beatles Tribute Band  =)

----------


## Prunepicker

I like Ravel's string quartet in F Major.  It lifts my spirits.

Crank it up!

----------


## Prunepicker

Debussy's string quartet is another amazing piece of uplifting music.

----------


## Prunepicker

Beethoven's Grosse Fuge is another piece of musical genius that lifts the spirits.
I prefer the Julliard String Quartet's recordings but this is very good.

----------


## Prunepicker

Then there's this.  Cream Trio in A.

----------


## Prunepicker

> blah blah blah


The bassist is playing a rather new, late 60's EB3.  Mine is a 1963 and worth 
a ridiculous amount of $$$.  About $10,000 and it sounds like crap. I can't 
imagine that bass being worth that much but it is.  You'd think my Fender 
P Bass would be worth more.  After all my students use it in the studio 
quite often because the engineers simply need to run the bass flat, natural 
tone, and go on to the other instruments.  They've all offered a ridiculous 
amount of $$$ for my P Bass.

The rhythm guitarist is playing a late 60's Gibson Explorer.  The vocalist and 
guitarist is playing a Gibson SG 3.  A used SG in 1971 was about $150 to 
$175.  Now they are priceless.  The Gibson Explorer?  Since it sounds 
so bad it's probably worth $20,000.

----------


## RadicalModerate

There was a Mozart/Chopin Music Clip (in some sort of Virtual Encyclopedia) on the very first Windows 98 (?) Disc that really sold me on the Virtual Horizons of Music of the Future.  I can't figure out which one it was. =)

God Blessed Me with a Martin D-18 back in the '70s that Bluegrass Musicians seem to respect. =)

It's not for sale: Therefore it is priceless.

[As are all of your thoughtful contributions to the cause]

For Real and you know that this is True.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

alright you to

----------


## RadicalModerate

And, in honor of Saint Patrick's Day . . .

----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## elitespy



----------


## elitespy



----------


## RadicalModerate

One of my favorites . . .
Regardless of--or more appropriately, in regard to-- Space, Time or Circumstance(s) . . . =)


(dang good guitar player . . . holds no grudge against folks from "el de border del sur" =)

To balance the "downer" that may have been subliminally implied by the vid clip, above ...
Here is a tune that, at the risk of redundancy . . . always makes me feel good =)
And it was featured in the background of the NPR story regarding the  [moron] 
who wants to "climb to the top of Mt. Everest and jump off of it." =)



(can you believe that Eddie van Halen
switched from strings to keyboards? =)

----------


## ljbab728

While some may not like the premise of this, I find it very infectious and moving.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> One of my favorites . . .
> Regardless of--or more appropriately, in regard to-- Space, Time or Circumstance(s) . . . =)
> 
> 
> (dang good guitar player . . . holds no grudge against folks from "el de border del sur" =)
> 
> To balance the "downer" that may have been subliminally implied by the vid clip, above ...
> Here is a tune that, at the risk of redundancy . . . always makes me feel good =)
> And it was featured in the background of the NPR story regarding the  [moron] 
> ...


Did you know that as a child Edward Van Halen was first trained as a classical pianist before he even touched a guitar?

----------


## ljbab728

Jared Leto is having a very successful career in music as well as on the screen.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I was prepared to hate that Vid Clip.  I LOVED it instead!  Thanks for a good start to the day.

----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## Dennis Heaton



----------


## Prunepicker



----------


## RadicalModerate

> Did you know that as a child Edward Van Halen was first trained as a classical pianist before he even touched a guitar?


Nope. I did not know that. Yet I'm not surprised.
I do seem to recall that Eddie Van Halen, switching from Guitar to Keyboards, was as shocking, for some, as Bob Dylan and The Band hauling a bunch of Electrified Musical Instruments to The Newport Folk Festival of yesteryear . . . . =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> 


Here's how popular Simon and Garfunkel still are, today:  There is a female comedy duo that goes by the name Garfunkel and Oates. I just heard them on that cheap AM Comedy Station.  They are fairly good. In a "borrowing sort of way".... =)

The "upside" of all that is that "Bizarre Groovy" provides indisputable proof that Lawrence "Larry and the Coconuts" Welk still lives. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

Speaking of "borrowing" from Simon and Garfunkel . . .
Paul Simon was an Originator and an example of excellence in the craft.
His sidekick was the singer:

This one makes me feel good every time I hear it.


And so does this one.  Some lyrics and melodies stand outside of time. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> 


"If you go to OKCity . . . Be sure to wear no flowers in your hair . . ." =)
(simply check out the downtown park.  lot's of flowers. there. =)
Thanks for the reminder.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> 


If there was ever an Al Yankovic Trophy, worthy of awarding, I think that reminder would be worthy of receiving it.
Thank you.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> 


I once heard, on a PBS/APM/ETC  radio show that James Brown was a harsh taskmaster in the studio.
The horn section had to be exactly on the beat or he, personally, would beat them into submission.
(i'm not sure i believed that account exactly . . . yet the vidclip rings true. in terms of lending credence to the story of attempting to approach perfection. =)

----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## Achilleslastand



----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Ok, and I'll see you with

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Ok, and I'll see you with


Great song.
However I do prefer their stuff with Gary Moore and Brian Robertson rather then Snowy White.
Kudos to them for getting the grandmother to play keyboards on this. I used to know the story behind but ill be dammed if ive forgotten it.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks for the education on Thin Lizzie.  The ONLY thing I ever heard from them was "The Boys Are Back in Town."  I thought they were "One Hit Wonders."  Just goes to show how perception ain't reality.  don't it?  =)

Is the "Wiki" on this group correct? "[the lead singer/bass player] in the band is the first Black Irishman to achieve any level of [popular success]"?
In an indirect manner, the lyrics and presentation remind me a bit of Randy Newman and Frank Zappa, with a touch of Warren Zevon.

And even if all of this is Old News, it still makes me Feel Good.  Thanks, again!
(I wonder if that Marshall amp, in the background, of the pan-back shot, goes up to Eleven. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

Traditional Irish Folk Ballads have always had a certain appeal . . . =)

(say! maybe that's why some of my ancestors invaded Ireland? they liked them too . . .? =)

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

OK, one more from Mr Lynott:


Thin Lizzy played here at the Myriad in the late 70's/early 80's, one of their guitarists was too sick/inebriated to go onstage so they played as a quartet that night, think the guy died not long after that. I wasn't as appreciative of their music back then as I am now, only familiar with the Jailbreak album at the time.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Thanks for the education on Thin Lizzie.  The ONLY thing I ever heard from them was "The Boys Are Back in Town."  I thought they were "One Hit Wonders."  Just goes to show how perception ain't reality.  don't it?  =)
> 
> Is the "Wiki" on this group correct? "[the lead singer/bass player] in the band is the first Black Irishman to achieve any level of [popular success]"?
> In an indirect manner, the lyrics and presentation remind me a bit of Randy Newman and Frank Zappa, with a touch of Warren Zevon.
> 
> And even if all of this is Old News, it still makes me Feel Good.  Thanks, again!
> (I wonder if that Marshall amp, in the background, of the pan-back shot, goes up to Eleven. =)


LOL great movie.....
Who knew the meathead had it in him.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> OK, one more from Mr Lynott:
> 
> 
> Thin Lizzy played here at the Myriad in the late 70's/early 80's, one of their guitarists was too sick/inebriated to go onstage so they played as a quartet that night, think the guy died not long after that. I wasn't as appreciative of their music back then as I am now, only familiar with the Jailbreak album at the time.


Lizzy has a huge library of music that even rivals that of bands more well known.
Im not sure who the guitarist was as all of them are still with us besides Gary Moore who passed in 2011. I too was only familiar with Jailbreak at one time but the more I delved into there other albums I realized they had so so much more to offer.

----------


## Achilleslastand

Heres a great song from his solo career in the 80s

----------


## RadicalModerate

> OK, one more from Mr Lynott:
> 
> 
> Thin Lizzy played here at the Myriad in the late 70's/early 80's, one of their guitarists was too sick/inebriated to go onstage so they played as a quartet that night, think the guy died not long after that. I wasn't as appreciative of their music back then as I am now, only familiar with the Jailbreak album at the time.


I heard a bit of Tom Waits and Dr. John in there.
It made me feel good. =)   Thanks.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> LOL great movie.....
> Who knew the meathead had it in him.


One Word: Saxondale.
(Two.5 Other Words: Netflix/Whatever(vidstream))

Perhaps not the best online version . . . yet it will do.
Plus it's vaguely Irish (or whatever) . . . =)



btw: "Meathead's Dad was CARL Reiner .  .. so don't be too quick to "judge" . . . =)

----------


## Achilleslastand

Speaking of Tom Waits or something that sounds like something he might do.........

----------


## ljbab728

I'm not sure that this is technically "feel good" but it certainly is very infectious.

----------


## Prunepicker

The Chambers Brothers.  Time.  I can't tell you how many tours I 
took with this band.  Dig it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig&feature=kp

----------


## Prunepicker

Love, Peace and Happiness was my theme.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k48R2wJWIr8

----------


## RadicalModerate

I never even heard of this Genius until, during drivetime home from work tonight, I accidentally pushed the button on the radio that took me to "Backstage Jazz."  In addition to the performance of several tunes by him and his friends, there was also an interview segment. The artist is from New Jersey, via New York City and Italy. The guitar is a custom instrument with two lower strings that enable it to sound like a bass.  The harmonica is a custom-engineered instrument designed to enable the player to work the slide on a chromatic harmonica without having to use one's hands. When combined with his talent as a musician, the results are Amazing.  I'm seriously thinking about buying his most recent CD.

----------


## trousers

This album turned 20. Hands down one of the best videos ever.

----------


## trousers

Another 20 anniversary album. Always preferred this song over Loser

----------


## Dennis Heaton

With Summer just a few short weeks away, this has got to be "Feel Good Music" (at least to some of us)...

----------


## Klop



----------


## Klop



----------


## Klop

One of my favorites of all time.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks, Klop.  Diversity in Truth via Music.
I was unaware that Chuck Berry played "the blues" . . .
I love Merle's version of The Bakersfield Blues . . .
And whatever Chet does is OK in my book . . . =)
And that makes me feel good.  Thanks, again.

----------


## ljbab728

Again, this may not be exactly feel good, but it is very moving.

----------


## Throckmorton

My stepsister had an infant son who was very sick and died in the month of September. She had that song played at his funeral. That was years ago and to this day I can't hear it without being reminded of that horrible time.

----------


## Prunepicker



----------


## Stan Silliman

One of my favorites:

----------


## ljbab728

I hope nobody else thinks this is morbid but I have recently been giving thought to end of life planning because of my age.  Part of that is music for a funeral.  I have always been an huge John Denver fan and this makes me feel good and hope it does the same for my family and gives them comfort after I'm gone.

----------


## ljbab728

Along with this.

----------


## ljbab728

And this.

----------


## RadicalModerate

If one of my favorite musical artists (John Denver) hadn't decided to become a pilot and "show off" in an experimental airplane (without a complete understanding of the fuel control valves on said aircraft) he'd probably still be with us today.

Perhaps Karma actually IS a bitch.  =)

----------


## Prunepicker

A friend of mine played on the original Herbie Hancock recording in 
the 70's.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Although I think that Andrea Bocelli may be the best all-around singer ever, I think THIS guy was an excellent vocalist.  I read that he returned to the stage (as a walk-on), just the other night, for the first time in about 20 years.



I was more into country-western music when that tune was new, but it always made me feel good.

(sorry about the "Cloverfield"/"Blair Witch Project" quality of the  . . .)

----------


## RadicalModerate

Melancholy?  Maybe.  Yet that isn't always a "bad" thing.
Here's a cut from one of my favorite albums.  Good for a rainy day. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> The Chambers Brothers.  Time.  I can't tell you how many tours I 
> took with this band.  Dig it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig&feature=kp


Excellent.  (plus a reminder to use the link rather than the vid =)
(one of my favorite albums, back in the day . . . and right now, too.)
(in fact, the "time has come today" to finish the dinner prep and pick up my SweetHeart.)

Simply another reminder of the misuse of the throw-away term "Racist" . . .
Here in "The New Millennium" there really is no room for such an antique term as that.  Is there?
And anyone who uses it as a weapon is a moron.  Aren't anyone?  =)
thanks, again, amigo.  de veras.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

I dunno why but it works with the thread title for me



And an ear worm just because....

----------


## RadicalModerate

Blackmore does, indeed, Rule.
Right after The Statler Brothers.
(think of it as a complimentary arhvorm)

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

And at the end of that...the guy can still play

----------


## Achilleslastand

> And at the end of that...the guy can still play


Agreed....
He is one of a kind although I will say I prefer his stuff with Rainbow.

----------


## Achilleslastand

Anyone heard of Terry Reid?
Probably not........
He was actually Jimmy Pages first choice to front Led Zeppelin.

Listen to this and you can thank me later..

----------


## Prunepicker

> Agreed...
> He is one of a kind although I will say I prefer his stuff with Rainbow.


In the 70's I was in a cover band that played many tunes from Deep 
Purple and Richie Blackmore's Rainbow. We were one of the very few 
bands that could pull it off and consistiently toured the Midwest  
Ritchie was quite an influence on me.  He'sthe reason I turned to 
being a Classical musician and performing with professional orchestra's 
for over 30 years.  Mainly because I thought he was comparable to 
Beethoven, Bach and Brahms.  Boy, did I get a wrong number, but I 
still owe him a large part of my musical career because I wanted to 
be as good as I could.

I like the pseudo Renaissance music, pseudo in the sense that it's 
not really Renaissance music, he's been writing.  Yes, it has the flavor 
but the music is very much contemporary with that "medieval" touch.

I saw Ritchie many times.  Very LOUD!  Very COOL!

----------


## Prunepicker

The Avalon Boys are the singers and instrumentalists.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

One thing the Surfing Championship from Oahu, Banzai Pipeline, is missing this afternoon...

----------


## Dennis Heaton

A little "Green Onion" would be fine too...

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Just one more, of course...

----------


## mkjeeves

> surfing


One of my favorite, The Mermen, self described as psychedelic instrumental ocean music.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

[QUOTE=mkjeeves;796239]One of my favorite, The Mermen, self described as psychedelic instrumental ocean music.

Thank you for sharing...never heard of them, and I am from California. Guess I hung out at the wrong beach.

----------


## RadicalModerate



----------


## RadicalModerate

So I stopped by Homeland to pick up a couple of things for the Ratatouille that I'm making for dinner tonight.  This was playing on the overhead speakers.  I said to the lady who rang me out, singing softly along with the tune, about ten years my junior, and of a different ethnic background from mine, "I've always loved that song."  "The Temptations," she said. "Have you ever seen them?"  "No.  But I just love that song . . . and Sam Cooke . . . and The Drifters.  Where did all the talent go?"  "You can't even understand what they are saying these days," she replied. "That's old school."  "Good school." She smiled.

----------


## bchris02



----------


## RadicalModerate

Tiny Tim also did a great version of this as the closing cut on his first album.
If I could find it on Youtube I would have posted it.
Yet, this will do.  =)



I wonder if Alice Cooper and Marilyn Manson listened to Tiny Tim records in their formative years . . . =)

----------


## ljbab728

I have no idea what this is supposed to be about but it certainly is fun.

----------


## Bullbear

I guess it all depends on what you consider feel good music.

I love Lilly Allens witty lyrics. I am sure we all know people like this song describes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDlofPAOZy0

----------


## trousers

I'm a little upset he stole my dance moves.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728

A new version of a song by the group in the previous video which I had posted before.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## RadicalModerate

I was fully prepared to not like the VidClip at 118 ^.
Instead, I was entranced.  Thank you.
(one question: what's that old song from which they sampled, borrowed or stole that catchy little background bass guitar riff?)

Never mind . . . I just remembered . . . =)

----------


## trousers

If we're going the Bowie route.

----------


## trousers

Am I the only one that thinks the Madden Bros are completely manufactured?  Like they sat down with an agent and some label A&R guys and planned out a "look" and a "sound"?

----------


## Dennis Heaton

I was at an older friends apartment the other day cleaning his windows. When I came inside, he popped in an old "cassette tape" of one of his favorites, and he asked me..."Have you ever heard of this guy?"




I would love to see today's young people take just 5 minutes out of their day and dance to this. Great memories! Thank you, Floyd!

----------


## ljbab728

> Am I the only one that thinks the Madden Bros are completely manufactured?  Like they sat down with an agent and some label A&R guys and planned out a "look" and a "sound"?


Whether that's true or not has little relevance.  The Monkees were exactly like that with a very planned "look and sound" and they produced some very memorable music.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Whether that's true or not has little relevance.  The Monkees were exactly like that with a very planned "look and sound" and they produced some very memorable music.


Plus Michael Nesmith and The First National Band did some even better stuff after The Monkees broke up.

Speaking of Michael Nesmith reminded me of THIS "underrated" artist.
I think I like his version of this tune better that the cover version by the Eagles . . .


(no.  that song was NOT written by The Eagles.)

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Saw the Monkee's on their original reunion tour back in the late 80's after a Texas Rangers game at the old Arlington Stadium, was a good show....they had long congo lines going up and down the aisles  :Smile: 

Did you know that Peter Tork did time at El Reno Penitentiary?

----------


## trousers

> Whether that's true or not has little relevance.  The Monkees were exactly like that with a very planned "look and sound" and they produced some very memorable music.


Well it's relevant to some of us lol.

----------


## ljbab728

There is something about this that I just love.  It's so much fun.

----------


## trousers



----------


## Urbanized

Mmm...Neko...

----------


## RadicalModerate

In response to a couple of requests for clarification . . .

Take yer pick . . . .

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## BlackmoreRulz



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## RadicalModerate

So I took one of those stupid Facebook Quizzes.  The theme was "What is Your Old Person Name?"  I got Earl.  It reminded me of one of the first "Rock and Roll" songs by which I was mesmerized.  It was so long ago that they actually had "Dukedoms." Dukedoms that were apparently pedestrian-friendly on account of you could walk through them.

----------


## RadicalModerate

The girl at #134 needs to hook up with Al Yankovic.  =)
(the only thing missing from that vid is a little accordion in the background mix.)

Thanks, ljbab.
(does she like Braum's as much as I do?  nah.  no way. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

In the interest of being Fair and Balanced . . . a response . . .
Note the name of the group.  Probably should have been The *Cultured* Pearlettes.


An apology: I watched Aretha Franklin--in sort of a high-tone sweatsuit--on the Today Show this morning.
That, too, made me feel good. (not as good as her Restaurant Scene in The Blues Brothers, yet still good. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

For the uninitiated . . , here's a sample of what I was referring and deferring to . . .
Sorry . . .  I actually meant, "to that to which I am deferring . . . =)


There are probably some lessons to be learned here . . . =)
(and that's why I feel good about it. the music. )

----------


## RadicalModerate

Still smiling out loud at #133 ^^^^

Given, in appreciation and for consideration . . .

I think the photo of the artist inspired the cover art of Frank Zappa's "Reuben and the Jets" album art.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Just caught this dude live on The Today Show.  Singing this song. Not lip synching.  Actually singing it.
It was mesmerizing. (somehow I knew he was a Brit.)

----------


## RadicalModerate

They did a long interview with this guy, on NPR, the other day.
Sure hope he makes it to The Blue Door in the not too distant future.

----------


## Bullbear

Check out the new album by You+Me called Rose Ave. that released yesterday. it is a great album.
You+me is Dallas Green and Alecia moore (pink) Collaborating on a folk album. it is really good stuff.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Love It!  ^  Thanks.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> A little "Green Onion" would be fine too...


That, Sir, is akin to The Zen of AM Radio.
Prior to the Advent of The  Internet and whatever.
Thanks, again.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Oh!  Here's the Yang part of the Yin and Yang deal regarding The Zen of AM Radio.
(back in the day)
It's called . . . "Take Five" . . .
Dude on the sax was raised on a cattle farm in Montana.

The guy "tickling the ivories" was an impressionist. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

Caught this on Juke Joint Revival last night.
I think it's the best version of the song ever.

(Of course, I also think that the saxophone player was the best part of Bruce Sprinsteen's early work, so . . .)

(Oh!  I caught that song--and about another ten minutes of the show--on a break at wor last night.  I couldn't figure out what version had been played.  When I got home, a couple/three hours later, I tried to find it but couldn't.  I Facebooked the shows page and asked what it was.  Less than twenty minutes later, I had a reply along with a link to where it could be found on Youtube.  Is that Listener Service or what?) =)

----------


## ljbab728

I had been wondering what had happened to this very talented group.  This is by far the best thing they've done since "Anna Sun".

----------


## RadicalModerate

Where does "cover band" end and "authenticity" begin?
I think it's pretty close to here:

Even the lousy quality of the video is authentically 50's.  except in color.

btw: these guys are coming to The Blue Door in the very near future.
(unfortunately, I exhausted my "concert budget" on Trout Fishing in America the other night =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

I caught the very end of this one, last night, on the radio.
It made me feel so good that I had to look it up.
It's a little long . . . but so it goes . . .

----------


## Bullbear

not a huge country fan.. but this song is cute

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728

This is a lot of fun and I like the performance on SNL better than the official video.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## IanMcDermid

http://youtu.be/DLDSHbumd4k

http://youtu.be/d_XI4FZ3wHw

The 90's hasn't forgotten you.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I'm so out of the loop that I thought this was Fleetwood Mac.
I never even heard of Train.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I caught the very end of this one, last night, on the radio.
> It made me feel so good that I had to look it up.
> It's a little long . . .  but so it goes . . .]


It's one of my all time favorites.  I've got to play it while I was a symphony player 
for some 30+ years.

La Valse is another one of Ravel's masterpieces.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## Prunepicker

This is from my all time favorite "Cruisin" LP.  I had this on 4 Track.  That's right, 
4 track and NOT 8 Track.  I'd terrorize OKC in my 1959 Peugeot 403 and this 
recording.

I asked Al Kooper who the horns were and all he knew is that they were NYC 
session players.  Al wrote the horn parts.   The bassist is Harvey Brooks (Miles 
Davis Bitches Brew).  Mike Bloomfield is playing guitar on a 1959 Cherry top 
Les Paul.  His sound is to die for.

Albert's Shuffle
http://youtu.be/UHFPVOEKEfA

Whole LP
Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield "Albert&#39;s Shuffle" - YouTube

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## trousers



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## Prunepicker

I may have posted this.  I don't remember.
Al Kooper was one of my super heros in the 60's.  I had this recording on 4 track 
*NOT* 8 track.

I talked to Al Kooper a few months ago and asked him who the horn players were.  
Al said they were New York City session players and didn't know their names.

Al Kooper and Mike Bloomfield *SUPER SESSION*.

This is major league Fell Good Music.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This isn't in line with the genre that has been posted, so I apologize in advance if this causes someone to submit an application without form regarding a symmetrically placed Croatan carcass as a result of a simple mind jump into the native species of humans. I'll make sure the commissionaire gets any complaints but all proposals or submitting must contain at least  3 and a half Anglo Saxon four letter words or they will be discredited for being too professional. 

There was a guy... about yay tall with a white shirt that said f#ck the police who was dumped out of a car a little north of 23rd and Hudson. He tried to ask me a question only to find...................... a new question was born. I hope that never happens again in the way it did.

This song makes me happy and feel good.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Recorded in a Grotto in Arkansas.  Should have been Heavener Runestone Park.
(Or Red Rocks Amphitheater. In the vicinity of Denver. =)
(That's Keith and Ezra, of Trout Fishing in America fame, over there on the left.)

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------

